# I will cure IBS, i know how



## aaaaalllliiieen (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi I'm 25, I have had IBS for about 2 years, because of severe anxiety, but now the anxiety is over but IBS hasn't gone just yet. I have changed my life style, I have been reborn, now let me stress on most important things from the list: 1 Swami Ramdev Pranayama, 2 Diet - eat less, vegetarian and fresh food 3 sleep for 6 hours and get up on time. Don't get me wrong, don't obsess about IBS, just follow these rules, you will spend less time in toilet or worrying about things and more time on your work/study/kids/family/travel etc.This is what I have learnt over the past few years - (note this is not in order of importance):follow these steps and you should be cured in 6-9 months to an year, completely, and then you can drink milk /gluten/fructose and everything.1 eat 3 times a day morning afternoon and evening2 have atleast 4 hours between each meal3 drink water half an hour before eating4 never drink with meals5 drink 1 hour after meals6 dont eat high sugar, fat and milk7 eat natural yoghurt8 dont eat meat9 try not to eat processed food - get freshly baked bread10 eat freshly cooked food - never eat things from previous days - no frozen food.11 no cold food or cold drinks - no cold juice 12 no artificial drinks - juice from concentrate isn't nice either13 wake up at 3-5 am, sleep for less about 6 hours, dont sleep during day14 do swami ramdev's pranayama - 1 hour in the morning 7 breathing exercises16 do 15 minutes of cardio exercise in morning15 practice meditation for 15 minutes in morning16 eat small meals - only eat until ur stomach/hunger is 80% full.17 sex is for procreation not recreation - never indulge in sexual act/erotic thinking - unless creating a life18 laugh, smile, be positive and king and non violent19 be energetic, agile and work hard, never be afraid, be confident20 take aloe vera juice and amla juice - 4 tablespoon each on empty stomach after going to the toilet in morning.21 use st john's wort if you have extreme anxiety but discontinue after anxiety is under control22 accupuncture points for stomach/guts/liver - press your shins for 5 minutes, massage palms for 5 minutes.I am 100% sure this will cure my IBS completely, I am mostly fine when im at home or out in nature, but at parties and work, im not that good, but i've changed a lot of things and now I will be reborn in a few months."As you think, so you are" - The Buddha


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Sounds good Alien. I hope you can also give birth to another username


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck with that.


----------

